# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  Xin chỉ giáo (Lỗi khi sử dụng NCstudio V5)

## zinken2

Lần đầu sử dụng phần mềm NC, hiện tại đang bị bệnh như sau:
- Máy đang chạy bình thường tự nhiên máy dừng lại, phần chương trình gcod vẫn xuất (chạy).
- Hiện tượng xuất hiện ko theo tần xuất nhất định, có lúc chạy 2h ko sao, có lúc chạy 45 phút đã bị. đã xử lý là tháo cad ra lau sạch nhưng vẫn ko ổn
- Cad NC v5, lắp cây đồng bộ nhật hàng 2nd (cây dạng dẹt). trục y dùng step 86, trục x,z dùng step lai servo.
rất mong các bác đã có kinh nghiệm sử dụng phần mềm NC chỉ giáo xử lý bệnh này.
xin chân thành cảm ơn các bác đã đọc bài và chỉ giáo

----------


## solero

Em đã lắp nhiều máy, dùng nhiều loại card NCstudio V5 khác nhau nhưng chưa bị lỗi này. 

Bác thử đổi card khác xem thế nào.

----------


## zinken2

> Em đã lắp nhiều máy, dùng nhiều loại card NCstudio V5 khác nhau nhưng chưa bị lỗi này. 
> 
> Bác thử đổi card khác xem thế nào.


thank kem. chiều nay đã đổi cad khác rồi mà vẫn bị như vậy. liệu có phải do cây ko nhỉ (đã cài lại NC rồi mà ko hết)

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Đổi thêm cái case từ máy khác đang chạy ngon thử xem bác, nếu đứng cả máy thì chắc là tín hiệu ra từ mach3 ko ổn định rồi, có lẽ cổng LPT có vấn đề rồi.

----------


## solero

Inbox em mail em gửi cho anh phần mềm V5 em đang chạy và ổn định.

----------


## solero

Sửa xong chưa anh ơi? Post giải pháp lên làm tư liệu cho anh em tham khảo với ạ?

----------


## Nam Long

Máy của bạn em hôm trc cũng lỗi gần giống này nhưng chỉ bị trục X. E xem lại dây thì thấy mấy dây tín hiệu cảm biến nó bị hở thỉnh thoảng máy chạy nó chập vào nhau. E lấy băng dính quấn lại máy lại chạy bt. Giờ vẫn chưa sao cả. Đây có phải nguyên nhân không các bác. Nó chập làm chết nguồn 2 cái driver step :3

----------

Gamo

----------


## vusvus

trước e cũng thấy 1 cái máy bị đứng giữa chừng rồi chạy bình thường do ổ cứng bị hư

----------


## vanlam1102

máy e cũng hay bị như bác, nguyên nhân là do cổng PCI chập chờn, thay máy tính thay card các kiểu vẫn bị
máy đứng phải tháo ra lau chùi chân cắm rồi cắm vào lại, rất phiền, bác nào có cách khắc phục giúp e với.
e cài phần mềm bản V5.5.6

----------


## Tuanlm

Tôi đã xem cả hai pm NC và mach 3. Đọc các bài phân tích trên mạng, nhận thấy điều này.
- Đa số cho rằng NC chạy điêu khắc ngon hơn.
- mach3 bị mất điện giữa chừng thì rât phiền.
Túm lại cách bác chạy điêu khắc thì khoái NC hơn.
Riêng em thấy là:
- độ ổn định M3>NC
- độ mượt , NC > M3. Chủ yếu do các bác chưa set tối ưu cho M3. Sau khi set lại M3 để quản lý vận tốc và gia tốc thì ngon hơn hẳn NC. Chạy tượng sắc nét hơn thấy rõ.
- thêm một chút code, M3 giải quyết dzụ mất điện hoàn hảo.
Túm lại có một chút sửa đổi ko phức tạp lắm. M3 ăn đứt NC. Vậy sao phải dùng NC.

----------

CKD, ktshung, vanlam1102

----------


## suu_tam

Thấy bác Tuanlm bảo chạy tượng sắc nét hơn, các này thì giới đục thuê như bọn em không biết vì bọn em thông thường đều mua máy sẵn họ sài V10 hoặc A18.
Máy tượng thương mại chẳng thấy con nào lắp MACH3 mặc dù giá nó quá rẻ so với các bọn kia.
Phải chẳng dân gà họ thích đơn giản. Mà dân gà đông hơn cao thủ.
Em trong số những con gà; em thích theo số đông và củng chỉ có khả năng đi theo số đông.

----------


## h-d

cụ Tuanlm hướng dẫn giải quyết vụ mất điện mach3 cho anh em đi, em hóng

----------


## ahdvip

em thấy mach3 nó cũng như nc cả thôi, quan trọng là cách xài mỗi người. NC mất điện chưa hẳn nó đã nhớ chương trình đang chạy và câu lệnh bị dừng, tùy thuộc vào máy tính thôi và kinh nghiệm dùng thôi. 
Nếu 2 phần mềm này anh em muôn giải quyết vấn đề mất điện thế nào để em tham gia với,

----------


## CKD

> cụ Tuanlm hướng dẫn giải quyết vụ mất điện mach3 cho anh em đi, em hóng


Vụ mất điện đột ngột sẽ có 2 vấn đề.
1. Tọa độ gốc phôi.
2. Dòng lệnh nào đang chạy.

Để giải quyết thì
Với vđ 1.
Máy phải có Home.
Sau khi set gốc phôi, chuyển qua cửa sổ Offset và lưu lại tọa độ máy v.v...
Nếu làm tự động thì viết một script, hoạt động mỗi khi Click zero hoặc các thao tác tương tự, hoặc [Lưu tọa độ] v.v... Khi có thao tác thì lưu tọa độ offset lại.
Mach3 cũng cho phép chủ động lưu tọa độ offset. Các bạn thử ở cửa sổ Offset để hiểu thêm.

Với vđ 2.
Lưu dòng lệnh đã chạy gần nhất với thời điểm mất điện?. Việc này phải dùng tới macropump. Nhưng quan điểm cá nhân là không nên, macropump _có thể_ gây một số vấn đề cho mach3. Vấn đề là gì, mình cũng chưa có kết luận chính xác. Nhưng với những máy mình cho chạy macropump thì đôi khi nó có một số lỗi ngớ ngẩn. Mình không trực tiếp theo dõi nên vẫn chưa có kết luận. Mình cho đó là rủi ro có thể chấp nhận.

Kết luận là!
Việc tìm lại tọa độ bị mất.. có thể tiến hành thủ công theo trình tự như trên. Không cần phải can thiệp mức độ scrpit.
Việc xác định dòng lệnh đang chạy, nếu chỉ dùng G0/G1 (mấy bác nhà nghề hay dùng) thì quá ư đơn giản. Mình chỉ cần ước lượng & nhìn G-Code là có thể tự khắc phục được.
*Nhưng nếu làm được Auto thì tiện cho người dùng hơn .*

----------


## Tuanlm

> cụ Tuanlm hướng dẫn giải quyết vụ mất điện mach3 cho anh em đi, em hóng


Trên này có rất nhiều cao thủ nhưng ở ẩn  :Smile: . Em ko phải cao củ gì nhưng được cái khoái nói nhiều nên các cụ nào ở ẩn thì ẩn luôn, đừng có thấy em múa không đẹp mà xuất chiêu phi tiêu hiểm là em thua nhá. Còn cụ nào có ý tốt truyền thêm công lực thì em cám ơn lắm lắm.

 Mấy chiêu quèn của em, các cụ tham khảo.
- Máy có cảm biến Home. (x,y,z)
- Biết sử dụng Machine Cood's làm điểm tham chiếu gốc ( Khác với working cood's)
- Viết Code update chỉ số lệnh của Gcode khi mach3 chạy, Lưu tự động vào một flie "ngoctrinh.txt" ( chỉ vài dòng lệnh nên không ảnh hưởng nhiều)
- Code thêm đoạn tự động về Home khi khởi động. ( Điểm tham chiếu gôc Machine Cood's) ( Chỉ được chạy lúc khởi động nên cũng không ảnh hưởng)
- Máy tính có UPS thì càng good.

* Khi cúp điện thì kệ mịa nó, nghỉ chơi uống Cafe
* Khi có điện lại:
- Mach3 khởi động, máy chạy về Home
- load thông số từ flie ngoctrinh.txt
- mach3 tham chiếu nội dung và " Run From Here"
và Máy tự quất tiếp em ngoctrinh từ chỗ bị out  :Big Grin: .

----------


## ktshung

Mach 3 có cái mệt là load file lớn thường bị treo máy, phải chia thành các file nhỏ. NC thì lớn cỡ nào em thấy cũng OK. Có lẽ do Mach3 thường chạy trước hình để xem. Có bác nào biết cách tắt chức năng này không? Em cám ơn

----------


## Tuanlm

> Mach 3 có cái mệt là load file lớn thường bị treo máy, phải chia thành các file nhỏ. NC thì lớn cỡ nào em thấy cũng OK. Có lẽ do Mach3 thường chạy trước hình để xem. Có bác nào biết cách tắt chức năng này không? Em cám ơn


Từ màn hình chính M3, bác nhấn Alt + 7 (hoặc tab Diagnostics) có nút " Toolpath on/off". Bác tắt nó đi.
M3 có thể chơi 2.000.000 dòng lệnh.

----------

CKD, katerman, ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> Từ màn hình chính M3, bác nhấn Alt + 7 (hoặc tab Diagnostics) có nút " Toolpath on/off". Bác tắt nó đi.
> M3 có thể chơi 2.000.000 dòng lệnh.


Cám ơn bác, tuy nhiên 2 triệu lệnh với em không ăn thua, có những file gcode của em năng khoảng 500MB

----------


## duonghoang

> Cám ơn bác, tuy nhiên 2 triệu lệnh với em không ăn thua, có những file gcode của em năng khoảng 500MB


--- Bác chạy file gì mà nặng dữ?? Em chạy gỗ có mấy file cỡ 40-50Mb là thấy nặng rồi?
--- Như NC khi mất điện mấy cụ có thể di chuyển tới trước vị trí cần đục tiếp 1 tí, lấy tọa độ Y, sau đó mở Notepad (em dùng Cimco) find cái tọa độ Y đó ra, xem dòng lệnh nó nằm ở line thứ bao nhiêu, vào run từ cái line đó là ok. Còn lưu tọa độ như mấy cụ nói ở trên, chỉ lưu lại cái tọa độ so với vị trí home.

----------


## suu_tam

Giới đục thuê gỗ như bọn em một file khoảng ~80MB sẽ khoảng 5tr dòng lệnh, thời gian gia công khoảng 10h.
Vậy việc những mẫu chạy 30h-40h thì vài trăm MB là chuyện thường mà.
Em thì chỉ gia công thuê hàng nhỏ nên file của em chỉ từ 50MB-90MB thời gian chạy chỉ khoảng 12h lùi từ khoảng 2tr - 6tr dòng lệnh vì máy em chạy tận 16 đầu. Còn những bác gia công ít đầu hàng lớn ít đầu thì sẽ hơn nhiều.

Còn mất điện chạy tiếp thì chỉ cần có HOME để lấy lại gốc máy là chọn thủ công cũng nhanh. Nếu máy không dùng HOME thì dò lại mất thêm khoảng 2-5 phút.

Video mất điện chạy tiếp với V5




Video chạy tiếp khi không nhớ file dò dòng thủ công với V5

----------


## Nam CNC

cái này chạy gỗ thì còn được chứ kim loại chơi cái vết như vậy vất luôn .

PS bác Suu tầm mua máy của Windcam đông phương bất bại à ? em nhớ bác có làm máy mà , Đông Phương mà bán máy được cho bác cũng hàng cao thủ thiệt.

----------


## h-d

nguyên nhân mình gặp là do lỏng khe pci

----------


## suu_tam

> Đông Phương mà bán máy được cho bác cũng hàng cao thủ thiệt.


Ở VN bên Đông Phương là bên sản xuất quy mô và chuyên nghiệp nhất mà bác.
Máy toàn na ná nhau, tuy rằng máy ở đó giá cao hơn máy TQ nhưng chẳng quan trọng, mình cứ dùng máy kiếm ra cơm là được.
Kể cả mấy anh em của em ở khu chỗ em cũng toàn tay to buôn máy TQ mà. Giá cũng rẻ hơn.
Nói chung chỗ nào cũng là anh em cả dùng máy của ai cũng thế, đều ra cơm hết.

Em có biết làm máy gì đâu chỉ chém gió lên thần thôi. Chứ hì hục làm con máy vừa chẳng biết làm vừa tốn công tốn của tốn thời gian. Đi mua xoẹt cái xong. Xã hội phân chia lao động rồi mà.

----------


## dylan

đọc hết cách lấy tâm lai khi mất điện, gà nhất trong đám gà nên cũng chẳng hiểu gì,
mấy bác quá pro, nhưng giải pháp cho mấy con gà như tui nhanh gon lẹ là lấy con dao 2 me mũi bằng 6 ly.
đục xuống 1 ly, cứ thế quất, cúp điện thì chạy củ đục lại, ngắt động cơ, gắn lại mũi 6 ly, dò sao cho nó chui tọt vào vừa vặn.
rồi lên làm lại cái file cho chạy tiếp, kekeke.

----------

CKD

----------


## suu_tam

> Có lẽ do Mach3 thường chạy trước hình để xem.


Không biết MACH3 xem trước nó thế nào chứ NCSTUDIO V10 xem trước vẫn không lại được như PLANET.

----------

CKD

----------


## suu_tam

> đọc hết cách lấy tâm lai khi mất điện, gà nhất trong đám gà nên cũng chẳng hiểu gì,
> mấy bác quá pro, nhưng giải pháp cho mấy con gà như tui nhanh gon lẹ là lấy con dao 2 me mũi bằng 6 ly.
> đục xuống 1 ly, cứ thế quất, cúp điện thì chạy củ đục lại, ngắt động cơ, gắn lại mũi 6 ly, dò sao cho nó chui tọt vào vừa vặn.
> rồi lên làm lại cái file cho chạy tiếp, kekeke.


Mời bác xem 2 video mình họa này. Chứ làm như bác thì phí công nhà sản xuất nó lắp 3 con cảm biến và phần mềm điều khiển chứ năng set HOME quá ạ.




> Video mất điện chạy tiếp với V5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video chạy tiếp khi không nhớ file dò dòng thủ công với V5

----------


## dylan

[QUOTE=suu_tam;99522]Mời bác xem 2 video mình họa này. Chứ làm như bác thì phí công nhà sản xuất nó lắp 3 con cảm biến và phần mềm điều khiển chứ năng set HOME quá ạ

mình có coi rồi, mình xài mach3, máy tháo luôn mấy con cảm biến rồi, ý mình nói là dành cho những người ko rành tí gì về mach3, người bán họ cài sao cứ thế chạy.
kô dám vọc vì sợ hư, hư phát phiền lắm, phần mềm đồ họa thì mình biết vài thứ, chứ phần mềm về cơ khí thì bó tay.

----------


## suu_tam

> mình có coi rồi, mình xài mach3, máy tháo luôn mấy con cảm biến rồi, ý mình nói là dành cho những người ko rành tí gì về mach3, người bán họ cài sao cứ thế chạy.


Bác mua mấy máy chế ở VN ạ?
Bất kỳ phần điều khiển nào cũng đều có chức năng về gốc máy khi được lắp đầy đủ cảm biến. Chỉ là cách thực hiện và vị trí khác nhau thôi. Bác liên hệ với bên cung cấp máy yêu cầu họ hướng dẫn cho bác ơi.
Những cái đó là cái cơ bản mà.

----------

